
Microsoft GVFS name change GitHub issue - miduil
https://github.com/Microsoft/GVFS/issues/7
======
miduil
Basically the developers are not interesting in changing the name at all. Name
pruposals were sent, a merge request for changing the name was also submitted.

It's kind of discouraging, that they don't care about the project name
collision at all.

